
Standard C++20 Modules support with MSVC in Visual Studio 2019 version 16.8 - s9w
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/standard-c20-modules-support-with-msvc-in-visual-studio-2019-version-16-8
======
jarjoura
This is huge milestone for C++! Congrats to the team who have been adding this
and implementing it over the last few years.

